# 200 Yard+ Rifle Ranges



## tightlined (May 2, 2006)

Does anybody know of a rifle range open to the public in Michigan (preferably in West Michigan, but I can venture further if need be) that has sight-in targets past 200 yards? Most of the ones I have been to go out to 100, some go to 200. I would like one out to 300 or 400.

Thanks.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

South Kent Sportsman Club...It's in Dorr. They have a 200 meter & up to 500 meter range. It is a nice place. Fees are around $150.00 a year. You can shoot 7 days a week from 9 am till dusk. They have a web site you can check out.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Find a farmer that will let you shoot. I can get 500 easy and a huge backstop to boot. I could do 1200 but I would be shooting into woods. Build a bench that fits in your truck and some 2'x4'tall target's and your golden. 


bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe the airforce base in oscoda


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Call Shooter's Corral out side Eaton Rapids on Bellview (sp) Hwy. I know at one time they were into the long distance suff and I think Russ still has a 300 yard target.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

There is some nice open prairie spots in Newaygo County, where a 400 yard shot is doable. It's on Federal Land. Bring your own bench

To me , West MI is near White Cloud , which is where the north begins and the pure water flows. Ionia is South West Michigan by looking at a map.

Just like Sagnasty is East MI.


----------



## tightlined (May 2, 2006)

Newcub - Thanks, doesn't seem like a bad deal for a sprotsman club mmebership.
GuppyII - Good idea, I will keep my eyes open for an ideal field
limige - Another good idea, but I may be able to find something closer
huntingffol43 - Will check this one out, ever been there?
Bucket-Back - haven't had a good geography lesson in a while, thanks.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

This may be closer. Dues are $50 a year I think. Steve

Alan P.Goodrich Rifle & Pistol Club
Tel: 989-875-5031
800 Tyler Rd.
Alma, MI 48801
Range Type: Private
Shooting Facilities:

Outdoor Pistol (25-100 yds)
Indoor Pistol (50 ft)
Outdoor Rifle (25-500 meters)
Indoor Rifle (50 ft)
Rifle Silhouette


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

tightlined said:


> huntingffol43 - Will check this one out, ever been there?
> .


Yes I have sighted in a few guns there. Has a nice roof over the benches so if it's raining or snowing you will stay dry. Russ, the owner is very helpful and knows his stuff when it comes to guns.


----------



## HOSS48604 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bit of a drive for you but Midland sportsman club has ranges out to 600yds and the yearly is only $80. Been thinking about joining myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Western Michigan Rifle and Pistol club in Ionia has a 200 and almost 300 yard range. There is a covered firing line with benches. Don't know what dues are anymore, been a few years since I belonged there. For the 200 and 300 you need your own target stand, or at least you used to. The 200 has a gong hanging for field position shooting.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

huntingfool43 said:


> Call Shooter's Corral out side Eaton Rapids on Bellview (sp) Hwy. I know at one time they were into the long distance suff and I think Russ still has a 300 yard target.


Yes, Family Shooters' still has the 300 yd. range. 

FAMILY SHOOTERS CORRAL, INC.
4516 EAST BELLEVUE HWY.
EATON RAPIDS, MI 48827
517-663-3805


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

South Kent, Dorr MI, 500 meters
Kent Count cons club, Ada MI, 30 yards, this is close to you. Call Tim wiley the mgr at 616-676-1056......


----------



## danner (Jan 17, 2012)

Sampsons_owner said:


> This may be closer. Dues are $50 a year I think. Steve
> 
> Alan P.Goodrich Rifle & Pistol Club
> Tel: 989-875-5031
> ...


I just started my membership there. Regular membership is $70/yr or $40/yr for seniors. NRA Membership is required.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Or, for those really bad days when you don't want to go outside, your friendly, local indoor range could certainly be used. If you don't have a ballistics program, the web has a number of free ones. Depending on your caliber, bullet and muzzle velocity, a sight-in at 20 to 25 yards could help you on longer distances. For example, a 22-250 at 20 yards crosses again at 420 yards and at 25 yards crosses again at 360 yards. A 308 sighted in at 20 yards crosses LOS at 280 yards and at 25 yards - 230 yards. Kinda fun to play with and I've found the elevation works pretty well. Over 300 yards you have spin drift that will affect the horizontal impact but, at least, it should get you on the paper.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

twin lake gun club


----------



## JOHNL (Feb 10, 2000)

Coloma Rod and Gun Club range goes out to 300 yards.


----------

